# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Aktorja Merita Smaja: Femra është burimi i jetës, ndërsa meshkujt fara e saj

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet aktorja e teatrit Migjeni të Shkodrës, Merita Smaja

*Femra është burimi i jetës, ndërsa meshkujt fara e saj*

Albert ZHOLI

*Rolet*
Martirjo, te Shtëpia e Bernarda Albës; Lorka, Nëna Gjashtë personazhe në kërkim të autorit Pirandelo, Ani -një tranvestit; te Dinner Party, Heroina e Grave; te Vizita e fundit e Albri Brahushës; Gruaja  te Le Ultime Lune e Furio Bordon; Ajo te Luaj për mua në violinë e Gazmend Krasniqit; Natasha -tek Ishulli i Shitenit i Albri Brahushës, e shumë e shumë drama e komedi sidomos në këto vitet e fundit, për të mbërritur tek roli i fundit me të cilin sërish u shpall Aktorja më e mirë e festivalit për rolin protagonist në festivalin e Ferizajt, Meri -në dramën e Fadil Krajës Dy jetë. Nanë Terezën, që ka qenë një rol i dashur shumë për të.

Aktrimi nga njerëz të ndryshëm fillohet në kohë të ndryshme, sepse ka nga ata që e fillojnë qysh në lindje e që nuk bëhen kurrë aktorë skene, por në jetë janë të mrekullueshëm, ka edhe prej tyre që fillojnë vonë, kur ju jepet mundësia, por janë aktorë të vërtetë në skenë. Kështu e nis bisedën Merita Smaja, aktorja tashmë e njohur e Teatrit të Shkodrës, duke vazhduar se rastin e saj e zbuloi një njeri i zakonshëm, që ishte mësuesi i letërsisë, i cili i kish thënë në atë kohë se do të bëhej aktore se e tillë ishte në brendi, se ndjente si e tillë, se kishte brumë dhe pamje si e tillë. Unë nuk arrija të kuptoja shumë në atë kohë, por kuptoja se diçka kisha të veçantë, që më pëlqenin gjërat e veçanta, ato që i përkisnin një bote të bukur, botës së artit, shton më tej ajo.
Çthotë Shkodra, qyteti i lindjes apo qyteti që iu ka dhënë drejtimin e skenës, aktrimit?
Ha...ha...haa...sa bukur sikur të ishte qyteti im i lindjes, por nuk është, sepse është Berati, ky qytet që fsheh brenda vetes histori të mëdha e është sot ndër qytetet që mbrohet nga UNESCO. Shkollën fillore e kam mbaruar në qytetin e Burrelit. Aty kam marrë nga kultura e këtij qyteti.  Më pas pa e mbaruar klasën e katërt fillore, shkova në qytetin e Peshkopisë, ku kalova vite të tëra, sepse në këtë qytet unë mbarova shkollën tetëvjeçare dhe më pas gjimnazin. Por Shkodrën e kam qytet të dytë të lindjes, sepse më ka dhënë shumë, më dha dashurinë e madhe të jetës, më rriti si njeri, më rriti si artiste. Ky qytet ka shumë për të dhënë e për të thënë, sepse mban e mbart shumë jetë e dashuri. Çdo ditë në këtë qytet lulëzojnë filiza që i japin e do i japin artit e kulturës shumë.
Si e nisët karrierën tuaj artistike?
Isha në Peshkopi në atë kohë, sapo kisha mbaruar gjimnazin. Më mbushet mendja se fati im ishte aktrimi, nisem drejt Tiranës pa asnjë përkrahje. Para se te hyja në konkurs, takohem rastësisht me të madhin Kadri Roshi, i cili me ndihmoi dhe më tha që unë duhet të thosha me zë të lartë se dua të bëhem aktore dhe jo t'ia lija rastësisë....sepse isha aktore. Këto ishin fjalët e tij, por ai nuk u mjaftua me kaq, erdhi edhe ditën që unë kisha konkursin për të më parë ....Në Juri ishin aktorë dhe njerëz shumë të njohur të artit, si Esat Oktrova, Vangjush Furrxhi, Viktor Zhusti, Mimika Luca, Agim Qirjaqi, Gëzim Kame, Misto Zoto, Vera Zheji., Timo Flloko, Mevlan Shanaj, Esat Oktrova,  Agim Qirjaqi, Viktor Zhusti, Birçe Hasko, Sandër Prosi e shumë të tjerë. Kur mbarova konkurrimin Vangjushi më pyeti :"Çfarë e ke Kiço Blushin? (sepse mbiemri im është Blushi). Unë pa u menduar gjatë, i thashë, djalë xhaxhai....dhe dola jashtë ...Mbas pak minutash hapet dera dhe profesor Vangjushi më thërret. Unë u afrova e emocionuar, nuk e dija çfarë do më thoshte. Ai më pyeti: -Si e ka emrin babai yt? Raif -i them unë ...Po pse the qe e ke djalë xhaxhai Kiçon? -Po e thashë ngaqë ju e njihnit...Dhe u skuqa, u bëra flakë, sepse kisha gënjyer....Ai qeshi dhe më rrahu shpatullat ...Mirë shko, me tha, do flasim në shtator. Unë ika duke fluturuar, sepse e mora vesh që kisha fituar.
Në Akademinë e Arteve, a keni luajtur gjatë studimeve?
Kur isha studente unë kam interpretuar role shumë të bukura, që më kanë mbetur vërtet në mendje dhe kanë qenë një ndihmesë e madhe për mua. Në vitin e dytë unë kam interpretuar Nënën Karar, tek drama e Brehtit "Pushkët e nënës Karar. Më pas kam interpretuar sërish Breht "Nënën Kurajë dhe bijtë e saj". Kam interpretuar Zyraken te "Këneta "...Izabelën tek Kryevepra e Noel Kauardit, role që më kanë dhënë mundësinë të dal në jetë e përgatitur. Ndërsa roli i parë në teatrin profesionist është një bibliotekare tek drama "Rrënjët e dashurisë" e Mustafa Tukajt me regji të Serafin Fankos, një rol që më dha shtysën për të hyrë në rrugën e madhe të artit të interpretimit.
Cili ka qenë roli më i vështirë i jetës suaj si aktore dhe pse?
Roli më i vështirë?! Të gjithë kanë vështirësitë e veta dhe mua më është dashur të punoj shumë për t'i realizuar. Do veçoja Martirion tek "Bernarda Alba", Nanë Terezën, Anin...një transvestit tek "Dinner party".  Po ti marrim rolet një nga një, te gjithkush gjejmë vështirësi, sepse janë ndryshe nga ne, dhe ne duhet të veshim lëkurën e tyre e të marrim mendjen e tyre, për të qenë të besueshëm.
Emërimi mbas studimeve i plotësoi dëshirat tuaja, apo..?
Kur mbarova shkollën unë u emërova në qytetin ku jetoja në Peshkopi, por atje nuk kishte teatër dhe unë e mbrojta diplomën me Estradën e këtij qyteti. Por ajo që vlerësoj është impenjimi i të gjithë aktorëve, që unë të paraqitesha sa më mirë. Atë ditë që unë dhashë provimin, salla ishte plot e në rrugë ishte një numër i madh, po shumë i madh njerëzish që më mbështetnin. Kjo është një gjë e bukur besoj, që të bën të lumtur. Peshkopia do mbetet për mua ndër qytetet më të dashura. 
A e jeni ndjerë keq ndonjëherë në skenë dhe si keni vepruar?
Në skenë ka mundësi të ndjehesh keq shpesh, për shkaqe të ndryshme, por unë nuk jam ndjerë ndonjëherë keq, veçse kur kam qenë në gjimnaz, kur harrova poezinë. Por në atë rast ma  lehtësoi gjendjen Hekuran Isai, anëtar i byrosë Politike, i cili me shumë dashamirësi e kuptoi që poezia me ishte dhënë për një kohë të shkurtër, ndaj dhe nuk e bëri veten.
Cilët kanë qenë idhujt tuaj në aktrim dhe regjisurë që ju kanë paraprirë në jetë?
Njeriu adhuron vetëm një fuqi që është mbi të, të tjerët janë njerëz që i do dhe i vlerëson për punën dhe aftësitë që kanë. 
Sot a e mendoni se aktrimi është profesioni juaj më i mirë që ju ka dhënë qetësi shpirtërore, emër dhe të ardhura të mira?
Emër të mirë po, qetësi jo, sepse me këtë profesion është shumë e vështirë të mbash familjen, t'u sigurosh fëmijëve të ardhme, t'i mbash ata në shkollë. Unë punoj shumë...
A je ndjerë e nënvleftësuar në momente të veçanta nga njerëz të paaftë dhe si keni reaguar?
Të paaftët gjithmonë vënë gurë nën rrota, e ata janë në çdo fushë të jetës, por në aktrim, pra në art janë më shumë se gjithkund. Mjerë kush bëhet pre e tyre. Shpesh themi që mospërfillja është rruga më e drejtë, por gabojmë, ata janë shumë më të shkathët e hyjnë deri ne poret tona. Duhet luftë kundër tyre, luftë e ndershme (pa armë natyrisht) po me profesionalizëm e talent.
Femrat aktore a janë më xheloze dhe egoiste se meshkujt brenda profesionit?
Në këtë profesion gjithkush është xheloz, e ndarja femra e meshkuj nuk ekziston. Të gjithë duan të të hanë të gjallë!... Femrat e shprehin ndoshta më hapur, ndërsa meshkujt ta ngulin thikën e qëndrojnë krejt të qetë si miq për kokë. Mendoj se më mirë te dish se ke një armik, se sa të të godasin pas shpine.
A ndihet e vlerësuar sot femra shqiptare?
Them që sot femra shqiptare po e vendos vetë fatin e saj, po ecën një rruge me gjemba e pengesa, por po lufton të fitojë vetë betejën, e kjo nuk është pak. Është  vlerësim për veten dhe kur vlerëson veten, di të vlerësosh edhe botën.
-A është ende maskiliste shoqëria shqiptare?
-Maskilizmi i botës do jetë përderisa në botë të ketë meshkuj, sepse ata ndjehen epiqendër, e kjo i bën të rëndësishëm. Në fakt femra është burimi i jetës, por meshkujt janë fara e saj. Mos na lëntë Zoti pa meshkuj!...
A është marrë me politikë Merita dhe pse?
Jam marrë, nuk e di pse më dukej e rëndësishme kjo gjë dhe më dukej se unë mund të rregulloja diçka me qenien time brenda një partie. Isha idealiste, por tashmë idealet më kanë vdekur ose më mirë m'i kanë vrarë.
Motua në të cilën udhëhiqeni në jetë?
Secilit i takon në jetë një detyrë e posaçme dhe e papërsëritshme, pra nuk ka një jetë të pavlerë. Edhe qenia më e dobët dhe e mjerë, në vendin që i është caktuar, mund të jetë dinjitoze, mundet e përfaqësuar,  diçka origjinale, vetvetja, duke u munduar te kryeje detyrën e tij. Ky është humanizmi i vërtetë që gjithnjë rrezaton diçka fisnike e të dobishme, edhe nëse ushtruesi i kësaj detyre është një djall mjeran, vendin e të cilit askush s'e lakmon. Pra të jem sa më njerëzor!

----------

